# Jim Coyle (Harrisons Clyde)



## Chris Jenkins (Mar 16, 2014)

Trying to get in contact with Jim Coyle. We sailed together on British Monarch with Harrisons (Clyde) in 1971. Jim was 3/O and I was Sparks.

Think Jim worked from Felixstowe during the 1990's but beyond that I've drawn a blank.

Any leads gratefully received.

Regards
Chris Jenkins


----------



## Jim Coyle (Apr 16, 2014)

Chris 
Nice to hear you remember me

Jim


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Mar 16, 2014)

Jim Coyle said:


> Chris
> Nice to hear you remember me
> 
> Jim


Great to hear from you Jim ! 

Sending private message


----------



## potty (Oct 4, 2006)

hi Guys, if you're interested in the "wavy H" and are on F- book, try this
https://www.facebook.com/groups/432017316812230/


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Mar 16, 2014)

potty said:


> hi Guys, if you're interested in the "wavy H" and are on F- book, try this
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/432017316812230/


I'll give it a try. Thanks Potty !


----------

